# a bit of pipe, some strips of steel... - Solved!



## TigerhawkT3 (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Materials/Mechanical/Machining experts,

I'm looking for a couple little parts for projects.

1. A length of pipe with ID of 7/8" and OD of 1". The thickness can be anything, but I'd want it built up to about 0.3" thick. I want this to fit around the tailcap of my SLPPL3C so that it can tailstand. A steel or aluminum part would be fine.

2. Some strips of steel or aluminum, perhaps about 1/4" wide and I-don't-know-how long yet. I'm wanting them for the NiMH adapter (the little black-and-white GIF in post #9) outlined in this thread. I think the only change I would make would be to make a small kink near the battery's negative terminal, so that the strip contacts it well. Again, steel or aluminum would be fine, but something tough yet easy to make angles in would be best.

Any suggestions? I called OSH and Home Depot, but they were about as helpful as the Mexican spaceflight director in South Park's "Free Willzyx" episode ("Si, fly."), minus the results. Should I go to a machine shop, ask a friend to do it (difficult, since I know no one who does that), or what?


----------



## scott.cr (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: a bit of pipe, some strips of steel...*



> 1. A length of pipe with ID of 7/8" and OD of 1". The thickness can be anything, but I'd want it built up to about 0.3" thick.



Since you've already defined the ID and OD I'm afraid it would be impossible to get the required thickness of 0.300". Yeah yeah so I caught the simplest mistake. ;-) With your ID/OD specs, the wall thickness would be approximately 0.125".

Anyway, if you simply want a tube to slip around a tail cap, the most important numbers are the precise ID and length. The tube will also probably need a shoulder around the ID so the light doesn't go all the way through. If you can come up with more precise dimensions I'm sure you'll get some takers for this job. You might even consider making it a cone-shape for a wider, more stable base.


----------



## ouchmyfinger (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: a bit of pipe, some strips of steel...*

try looking at onlinemetals.com.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: a bit of pipe, some strips of steel...*



scott.cr said:


> Since you've already defined the ID and OD I'm afraid it would be impossible to get the required thickness of 0.300". Yeah yeah so I caught the simplest mistake. ;-) With your ID/OD specs, the wall thickness would be approximately 0.125".
> 
> Anyway, if you simply want a tube to slip around a tail cap, the most important numbers are the precise ID and length. The tube will also probably need a shoulder around the ID so the light doesn't go all the way through. If you can come up with more precise dimensions I'm sure you'll get some takers for this job. You might even consider making it a cone-shape for a wider, more stable base.


 
By "thickness of 0.300"," I meant the "length," not the OD-ID. Sorry, I wasn't sure what to call everything.

I just want a simple tube shape. If the tube gets shoulders, cones, etc., it would be too costly to consider for such a simple project. It shouldn't need a shoulder, because there is already a rim around the 3C's tailcap; it just doesn't extend far enough. I'm planning on putting the tube between the switch and that rim.

And thanks, ouchmyfinger. I'll try that.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: a bit of pipe, some strips of steel...*

Thanks again, ouchmyfinger. It looks like they have what I'm looking for. I'll make some detailed measurements, then put in my order.

If you haven't checked out their FAQs and RAQs, you should. They're very entertaining.
Great suggestion, ouchmyfinger! :thanks:


----------



## will (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: a bit of pipe, some strips of steel...*



scott.cr said:


> Since you've already defined the ID and OD I'm afraid it would be impossible to get the required thickness of 0.300". Yeah yeah so I caught the simplest mistake. ;-) With your ID/OD specs, the wall thickness would be approximately 0.125".
> 
> Anyway, if you simply want a tube to slip around a tail cap, the most important numbers are the precise ID and length. The tube will also probably need a shoulder around the ID so the light doesn't go all the way through. If you can come up with more precise dimensions I'm sure you'll get some takers for this job. You might even consider making it a cone-shape for a wider, more stable base.




the wall thickness would be .0625. the difference in the diameter is .125 (1/8 inch) you need to look at the radius to get the wall thickness. having said that - I won't tell you how many times I measure something and still get it wrong...

I have a piece of 1" aluminum here - I can cut off a length of .300 and bore out an ID of 7/8" - How do you plan on attaching this to the tailpiece, press fit - glue - epoxy ???

for metal strips and the like - try www.smallparts.com


----------



## frisco (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: a bit of pipe, some strips of steel...*

Hey Tiger,

Check out Allen Steel & Supply in Redwood City. They sell all kinds of material from scrap to new by the pound.

frisco


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 7, 2006)

I already ordered my parts from onlinemetals. I got 8 aluminum strips of 2 sizes and 4 pieces of tubing of 2 sizes. The total came to about $20. There's a cut fee of $1.50 for each piece over 2 of a particular size (e.g. 1 piece is x, 2 pieces is 2x, 3 pieces is 3x+1.5, 4 pieces is 4x+3, etc.), so I ordered a lot less than I had planned. If there was no cut fee, I would have ordered about 20 pieces of each.

I'll report on progress when the order arrives...


----------



## ouchmyfinger (Aug 7, 2006)

realize that onlinemetal's custom cuts are not of "finished" quality. You will need to spend some time with a grinder or files in order to get what you want.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 7, 2006)

ouchmyfinger said:


> realize that onlinemetal's custom cuts are not of "finished" quality. You will need to spend some time with a grinder or files in order to get what you want.


That's not too bad. I have a Craftsman Utility Sharpener, plus some other sharpeners. If necessary, I can always go to Sears (*grunt, grunt, grunt*) and get a file.


----------

